# Players 2009



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

do many of you attend this show?

im just gauging some interest as i know the organisers of it and if there are many that go i colud possibly organise a stand .....

dont know if many will be interested but its growing by the year only been running 2 years but is big already on the vag scene. i havent spoken to them about this yet but if i get some interest i can. the date that they have for this show is the 20th of september at North Weald Air Strip, Essex, England, UK

Matt


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Definately going to this and would be very interested in a stand but would it be TTs only? I will have a few friends and family coming as well, S3s, R32, RS4s all lovely and tastefully modded so maybe we could make room for them


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

to be honest i was just looking to see if people were interested or not. and by the looks of the response no is the answer to that. as for just being TTs i dont mind i just thought it could be a good place to get some modded TTs together, id welcome other vags!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like to come... 

I know feck all about this event though... :-|

Cheers

rich


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I would consider coming & showing mine. Living right on the South Coast means most of the decent shows like Inters etc are so far away I don't go anymore, essex is quite local! Not been to players before as its newish :?

Gonna defo go to E38 as I go every year, but again Im guessing there is no TT forum stand there either :roll: :?:


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'd like to come...
> 
> I know feck all about this event though... :-|
> 
> ...


yeh its only been on for the past 2 years, the first year was a great success and the second year (last year)was even bigger and popular and is now well known on the vag scene already. the 2 blokes that run it are big on the vag scene and are well known in E38 know G-werks well had most of there cars built there and know people in Pvw etc well so the reason its so popular its well backed.



Tim G said:


> I would consider coming & showing mine. Living right on the South Coast means most of the decent shows like Inters etc are so far away I don't go anymore, essex is quite local! Not been to players before as its newish :?
> 
> Gonna defo go to E38 as I go every year, but again Im guessing there is no TT forum stand there either :roll: :?:


i dont really travel all that far for shows anymore, not had a vag car for a while just getting back into it all. this is the only show i really attend, but normally help out there instead of looking round. as for E38 i dont think there is a stand there either no. if i get some interest in doing this ill have a word with the guys and see if i can sort something.

like i said it was all just to see if a few where interested before i even asked.

Matt


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Have to bump this. Players was the best show i went to last year, the weather was awesome and some stunning rides. I'd love to see more TTs there this time, when i went last year i swear i was like the only TT owner there!

Come on guys, lets have a little TT gathering there!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I would be up for this! Car is also at E38 this year as well...


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

abz001 said:


> I would be up for this! Car is also at E38 this year as well...


From Aberdeen to Essex?


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I did Players last year,it was great.Will be going again this year and def ED38.Can anyone sort out a stand for us as i hate parking in the normal car park!!


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

country boy said:


> I did Players last year,it was great.Will be going again this year and def ED38.Can anyone sort out a stand for us as i hate parking in the normal car park!!


at what show mate?


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tim G said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > I would be up for this! Car is also at E38 this year as well...
> ...


we know what to expect of this show tho it will be one of the greats


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > I did Players last year,it was great.Will be going again this year and def ED38.Can anyone sort out a stand for us as i hate parking in the normal car park!!
> ...


Both!! Although might be able to sneak into ED38 with some of the Bucks VAG guys.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

country boy said:


> Both!!


Yeah, although no doubt we'd be stuck over the back somewhere at E38 or in the field next door anyway as its so busy!


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

at players id be able to get you parked up at the show shine bit any way as i may even be helping out there again...... can help with E38 tho.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Im on the DC stand at E38 but a stand at Players would be ace  any of the mods able to sort this out or else i could do it


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tim G said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > I would be up for this! Car is also at E38 this year as well...
> ...


its worth every mile and every penny cost me £350 in fuel just to go to GTI Inters


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

abz001 said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...


Are you insane!? :lol: :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can someone post me a link to Players and Edition38?

I'm a newbie and do not know of such frivolity...  :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I could be up for this as well


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tim G said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > its worth every mile and every penny cost me £350 in fuel just to go to GTI Inters
> ...


very much sane  the banter that goes along with the road trip then the atmosphere on the day is why its worth it 

http://www.vwplayers.com & http://www.edition38.com

the other half breaking my car... 




one of my fav parts to sat night...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

abz001 said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...


Great videos and good quality too. 8)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

So who's up for players?! just to gauge interest

1. Jen
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10,


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Most certainly. Especially if we can get the stand going.... Matt? :wink:



abz001 said:


> So who's up for players?! just to gauge interest
> 
> 1. Jen
> 2. Tim G
> ...


A few pics from last year for those who are wondering what type of show it is. (Rich  )

http://www.r32oc.com/photos-videos/6376 ... mster.html


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

good luck no1 seemed to keen when i first posted dont know if its everyones type of show or people cant be arsed as they havent heard much about it. ill be there regardless.....


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

matty1985 said:


> good luck no1 seemed to keen when i first posted dont know if its everyones type of show or people cant be arsed as they havent heard much about it. ill be there regardless.....


Well by the looks of the thread, it could potentially be you, me, Jamal, Ian222, Country Boy, Abz001, maybe Rusty... thats seven already if everyone came!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

and i actually do show up and im furthest away :roll:

7 is a good number im sure others may come along  come on folks join up


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm very tempted as it looks a really good event!

The only thing putting me off is the 6 hours and 300 mile roud trip!

:?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...


It cost me about 30 quid to go to inters in feul  and that was a 220 mile round trip


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I'm very tempted as it looks a really good event!
> 
> The only thing putting me off is the 6 hours and 300 mile roud trip!
> 
> :?


well worth it if you get into a convoy


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

1. Jen
2. Tim G
3. matty1985 (maybe)
4. Jamal (maybe)
5. Ian222 (maybe)
6. Country Boy (maybe)
7. Rusty (maybe)
8. VSPURS (tempted)
9. 
10.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm def up for it,the beauty of players is that a lot of the cars are in the aircraft hangars so its not so weather dependant.Are all the people who are up for players going to Edition 38 on the Sunday as well??


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

abz001 said:


> 1. Jen
> 2. Tim G
> 3. matty1985 (maybe)
> 4. Jamal (maybe)
> ...


im not a maybe i will be there. i started the thread to see if people wanted me to sort a stand or something as im mates with the people that run it. but i had no interest so gave up. theres a few that will be there but not enough to sort anything.



country boy said:


> I'm def up for it,the beauty of players is that a lot of the cars are in the aircraft hangars so its not so weather dependant.Are all the people who are up for players going to Edition 38 on the Sunday as well??


yeh ill be there to buddy


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Got any more info the link doesnt do much. Is it still the 14th of sept this year as well as the link says 2008


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

ian222 said:


> Got any more info the link doesnt do much. Is it still the 14th of sept this year as well as the link says 2008


20th this year Ian.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one, so whats happening we having a stand? My mate has a golf and is up for it.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Someone could always make the call and see if we could get something?! no harm in trying positive mental attitude and all that


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

matty1985 said:


> im not a maybe i will be there. i started the thread to see if people wanted me to sort a stand or something as im mates with the people that run it. but i had no interest so gave up. theres a few that will be there but not enough to sort anything.


Does this mean your not organising a Forum stand now Matt? Can understand its a bit frustrating as a few have shown interest but then don't reply again to commit to it. A lot of maybe's but that doesn't help organisation I guess :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

needs someone to grab bulls by horn and make the call... im willing to do it but dont we have a events person?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i may go to this if i'm not workin,few people who are goin owe me a drink :mrgreen: 
also i can reunite carl an dazza we the TT :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

1. Jen
2. Tim G
3. matty1985 (maybe)
4. Jamal (maybe)
5. Ian222 (maybe)
6. Country Boy (maybe)
7. Rusty (maybe)
8. VSPURS (tempted)
9. robokn more than likely 
10.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

forgot to add my name 
1. Jen
2. Tim G
3. matty1985 (maybe)
4. Jamal (maybe)
5. Ian222 (maybe)
6. Country Boy (maybe)
7. Rusty (maybe)
8. VSPURS (tempted)
9. robokn more than likely
10.TTgreeny (if not workin,will check today)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Just having a read through the thread again again, based on what people have said the first 6 are all going. If the last 4 decide to come that must be enough to warrant getting a stand going rather than being in the car park?

1. Jen
2. Tim G
3. matty1985
4. Jamal
5. Country Boy
6. Ian222
7. Rusty (maybe)
8. VSPURS (tempted)
9. robokn (more than likely)
10.TTgreeny (if not workin,will check today)


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Jen
2. Tim G
3. matty1985 (maybe)
4. Jamal (maybe)
5. Ian222 (maybe)
6. Country Boy (maybe)
7. Rusty (maybe)
8. VSPURS (tempted)
9. robokn more than likely
10.TTgreeny (if not workin,will check today)
11.GRE608Y - Definate

How could you forget me guys?! I'm all over it!!!


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tim G said:


> matty1985 said:
> 
> 
> > im not a maybe i will be there. i started the thread to see if people wanted me to sort a stand or something as im mates with the people that run it. but i had no interest so gave up. theres a few that will be there but not enough to sort anything.
> ...


i can make a phone call to find out yes. i juts gave up with the lack of interest now a few more seem keen again. what do you want in terms of a stand, people who attend this will know that they dont really have stands for different groups. but they may well be doing it diffrently this year im not sure. i can get you all parked together no worries if you all arrive together i can prob do that on the day tho with little organisation...... the westside boys park together they are the only group i think that do on the main show shine bit.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah parked up together would be good. Is it just gonna be tt's or any vag cars?


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

id be able to sort that out parking wouldnt be an issue just means arriving early and all at one time but with the 8 that are interested that shouldnt be hard.

as for other vag cars i dont mind i dont know if others will ull have to wait for them to post, i know jamal was on about getting others to join us they had rs4's and the like.....


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't mind. Like Matty says, it looks like most people just park up wherever so you end up with a mixture of makes & models anyway. Might be nice to get the TT's in a line but It does'nt make too much difference either way really!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok well nearer the time let me know a time and i will meet you all there then.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Matt just as long as we're all parked up together would be fine,it does'nt have to be an offical stand or anything as long as we're not in the main car park will do for me  Another quick one,are all you guys going to the Ace Cafe meet on the 31st Aug,be good to get all us lot together then as well 8) This is the w'end before Ed 38 so it would be a good oppurtunity for us all to meet then and get to know the faces!!


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

ill have words then, im pretty sure ill be able to sort this out anyway just needs people arriving at the same time. it wont be in the hangers tho it will be on the space between the 2 hangers. ill find out what i can do. id like a definate number tho would make my life easier when talking to them.

like i said before westside are the only boys who normally get parked together here as there good mates with carl. even for them to park tho they have to come at the same time.....


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> ill have words then, im pretty sure ill be able to sort this out anyway just needs people arriving at the same time. it wont be in the hangers tho it will be on the space between the 2 hangers. ill find out what i can do. id like a definate number tho would make my life easier when talking to them.
> 
> like i said before westside are the only boys who normally get parked together here as there good mates with carl. even for them to park tho they have to come at the same time.....


Thats cool,i'm sure arriving at the same time wont be a prob....and i'm def in


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

right then ill try and sort it this week. if people are reading this forward your name onto here and ill get an exact number.

1. Me
2. Charlie aka country boy
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

1. Me
2. Charlie aka country boy
3.Ian222
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

1. Me
2. Charlie aka country boy
3. Ian222
4. Tim
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i dont pay.......... lol :lol: :lol: i think its £5 i dont know if its per person or per car.....


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

matty1985 said:


> i dont pay.......... lol :lol: :lol: i think its £5 i dont know if its per person or per car.....


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] I want in for free too!

Just found the new thread on E38 .... says £10 on the gate. Not sure if thats per car or person though :?

http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.p ... 42471&st=0


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

prices have reason i belive inflation and all that.....


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Me
2. Charlie aka country boy
3. Ian222
4. Tim
5. GRE608Y
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

feck it,put me down too 
1. Me
2. Charlie aka country boy
3. Ian222
4. Tim
5. GRE608Y
6. greeny
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry guys im out as i have sold my TT need something a bit bigger and less expensive than 150 a week to run on fuel... but I will head down so ill make the effort to come say hi ya


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Bump for this as its a bit closer now.

1. Matty1985
2. Charlie aka country boy
3. Ian222
4. Tim G
5. GRE608Y
6. greeny
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm still up for this definetly as i'm gonna miss Edition 38 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Is there any news on parking in the show bit,think Matty said he might be able to sort it?? If not we all need to meet up at some point.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

im praying that i have a car for this.... needs to go back to the bodyshop before this! and at the moment its not even booked in!!!! as for parking either way i think that everyone if they wanted to get parked together will have to turn up at the same time. as the best parking is near the hangers but that being at the back of the show they park from the back forwards so getting there early and together will be the best way to do it!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will be there but parked inside def who you know 8)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

robokn said:


> Will be there but parked inside def who you know 8)


I think anyone could have parked inside as they were simply asking for volunteers last time I checked!

Looking forward to checking out your car BTW 8)


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeh if you wanted to be in the hanger you just had to volunteer


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not worried about getting in the hangar but is there a way that we dont have to park in the general car park and can get on the hard standing bit??


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

country boy said:


> I'm not worried about getting in the hangar but is there a way that we dont have to park in the general car park and can get on the hard standing bit??


Without re-reading 5 pages from what I gather...

We need to arrive early, meet up outside the show ground so were together & then drive in 'as a group' to get on the tarmac near the hangers.

My question to Matty1985, have you arranged this with the organisers that we are intending on doing this/ is it the case that you MUST arrange it before hand (or we'll be stuck in the general carpark) or can we just turn up on the day & they'll direct us in?

I only ask as you seem a little unsure if your even going yourself.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Tim G said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not worried about getting in the hangar but is there a way that we dont have to park in the general car park and can get on the hard standing bit??
> ...


Is there anywhere to meet up outside??I cant remember what it was like!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah really need to get this organised lads, it looks like only a few of us going and greg looks like he is going to the meet down in th new forest. There is no way we will all meet at the same time someone will be later than the rest


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I spoke to Greg (GRE6O8Y) today at Ace Cafe and he said he's def going.If we're all within 20-25 mins of each other then we could wait??


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can ask Darren at G werks as he is quite involved to check out the possibility 
of a TT only spot


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Rob thought you were going to the meet kentish is arranging along the greg??? They are both on the 20th of sept?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Matty1985
2. Charlie aka country boy
3. Ian222
4. Tim G
5. GRE608Y
6. greeny
7. Scotty G & N8


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry guys gonna pull on this, booked my car into the bodyshop and he only had a few days before this weekend so might not get it back before the Sunday.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As is mine live on the edge :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Well i'm def still going unless the weather is awful,who else is def going to be there??


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

country boy said:


> Well i'm def still going unless the weather is awful,who else is def going to be there??


As long as the weather is half decent I'm going. Had a read through the thread on E38 & heres the crack. Places in the hanger are available if you PM the organisers. If you want to show, but outside, you ask to park on the hardstanding/ grass area when you arrive. If you don't, you dump it in the general car park. All cars in the show area are entered into show & shine automatically.

If we want to get parked together we need to arrive together (ie meet up just outside). If not, when we drive in other randoms will just park up next to us all, not the end of the world. So either we organise a rough time & place to meet just outside the entrance (if anyones bothered enough to do that/ or even arriving at similar times etc) or we don't.. simple!

There are a few places on a 2.5 mile stretch between J7 M11 & the airfield where we could wait for each other if anyones up for it. I'll post up a google map image if anyones interested.

Address details:
North Weald Airfield
Operations Office
Merlin Way
North Weald
Essex
CM16 6HR


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm on holiday at the mo but will be back friday,prob be easier if we just meet up once inside.Will def ask to park on the hardstanding though,if we know roughly what time we,re all arriving then theres a chance we could all get quite close together.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

right i just spoke to the people about parking. sorry for the delay had lots to do the past weeks. ill be there working on the gates probably if not ill be around somewhere the parking this year is in the whole of the 2 hangers not just half of them. also if you attended before you may remember the big planes there? these will be gone so the hard parking area will be twice the size. parking together isnt a problem but all have to turn up around the same time, as trying to reserve spaces and not fill round them so cars can go in is a nightmare. so ideally waiting for each other is the best plan! on the way round to the show on the airstrip there is plenty of space before to stop and wait so thats not a problem. i shall definetly be there but i wont be showing my car as its not finished 

hope this helps!


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Send us a PM what time you'll roughtly be there and i'll try and make it for the same time,or leave me your number and i'll give you a buzz when i get there.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

im going to be there early before it opens to help out, so unless you want to get there at 6.30 ........ lol

ill pm you my number if you want it. no doubt ill be around and probably see you come in. my car will be parked on the grass....


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> im going to be there early before it opens to help out, so unless you want to get there at 6.30 ........ lol
> 
> ill pm you my number if you want it. no doubt ill be around and probably see you come in. my car will be parked on the grass....


I sort of meant Tim  I knew you'd already be there but def come over and say hi


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Final Players Bump to see if we can recruit any latecomers


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry wont be going cant be arsed if I am honest, going to go cycling instead


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

any pics from this event??

TTitan


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

TTitan said:


> any pics from this event??
> 
> TTitan


I got a few as we wandered round, so many awesome cars I didn't get pics of though. It was a great Show with a massive turnout. 

Danny P's awesome TTR



















A3 on 20" Bentleys 










This was mine & Charlie's favourite of the show. This pic does not do it justice though!




























Loved this MK4 too. I think I may go for this wheel on mine now, even if I have to downgrade my brakes to make them fit! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



















& the best car there :-* :wink:










PS It was nice to meet you Charlie & sorry I didn't get a chance to speak to you again Matty, we did look for you on the gate a little later on but you'd gone!


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Was a top show,probably the best one i've been to all season.Good to meet you Tim,i think we share a very similar opinion on cars  Totally agree with you on car of the show...its got me dreaming about MK5 GTi's now!!!










And maybe one of these in a few years 










That Glacier blue TT was rather nice but did'nt you spot the lovely Kingfisher blue one ??? :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tim G said:


> TTitan said:
> 
> 
> > any pics from this event??
> ...


Love that TTR but I'd lose the brown if it was mine... :lol:


----------

